# 3ft shallow scape



## Marc Chandler (21 Jun 2015)

Hi guys,
I have been away with work for the vast majority of the year and have been unable to do any aquascapeing so finally now I am back I'm getting back into it. Starting with my shallow 3 ft. tank. So here it goes..

Equipment list 
Tank: 90x40x25cm
Filter: Eheim pro 2
Lighting: up aqua pro z
Co2: Unsure may get pressurised

Substrates

10mm Red scoria from Bunnings
Cal aqua labs Black Earth 10l

 The majority of the hardscape will made up of volcanic rock, I would have liked larger pieces but could not find much in Sydney. So I opted for the BBQ bags you can get from Bunnings used around 4 bags. Originally I wanted to have 2 mounds on either side of the tank with an open area in the centre. But after fiddling around with it I came up with this layout of three mounds descending in height from the left hand side of the tank. I had to really pack in the red scoria behind the lava rocks to keep them stable although it is still quite touchy.



 I wasn't intending to use any wood in this scape however, I have some wood from my last scape with some nice growth on that I didn't want to waste. So I have tried to place them in a way that keeps the growth around where the waterline will be (the growth is terrestrial ferns mostly maidenhair fern and moss).
My only concern is that they may struggle under the lighting. I have found maidenhair fern to do fine after an initial adjustment period.



 I have used the red scoria as a base layer for the substrate, I am hoping this will aid in keeping the substrate healthier. I am also experimenting with using some elephant ear plant in the top left hand corner, I know they can grow very large but I hopefully can keep it under control. Has anyone used this plant in a scape before? Thoughts?



 I have now filled in the Black Earth substrate this is my first time using it be interesting to see how it compares with ADA Aqua soil. Some initial planting using Staurogyne _repens_, Alternanthera reineckii Mini and mini Fissidens attached to volcanic rocks.
I am going to use various clumps of Bolbitis _heudelotii_ and Microsorum _pteropus_ varieties I have floating around. I will also use different mosses among the volcanic rocks. 

But I am unsure what else to use for the lower areas of the scape perhaps something in the Marsilea family? Has anyone had much experience with them? I have actually never seen it for sale over here. 





 Anyway that's where it is as of day 1. I would love some feedback on what I could perhaps improve or add to the scape.


----------



## zozo (21 Jun 2015)

Wonderfull!! Working in the coal mine..  
Love it, especialy the dark sinister looks in it,,.. Can''t wait to see how it develops. Also love that chrome eifel tower look aqaurium stand. Totaly my thing. Please keep it comming..  Aplauss....


----------



## Marc Chandler (21 Jun 2015)

Slight update:

Added in some small bunches of Microsorum pteropus "Windelov java fern", Anubias nana and Bolbitis heudelotii. I left the tank empty all yesterday and the Elephant ear plant and Alternanthera reineckii Mini have shrivelled up a bit. Now that I have filled the tank I hope they will come back a bit more lively.
I'm still looking into options for the foreground not having much luck with finding any of the Marsilea sp.


----------



## Marc Chandler (21 Jun 2015)

Thanks Zozo never had of sinister looking scape before haha. Hopefully it won't disappoint. Thank you for the kind words


----------



## zozo (21 Jun 2015)

Well its the darkest tank i've ever seen.. The black makes it all looks so dark it remebers me of my chilhood. We had an old castle ruine near our home with a ditch ending up in a stream and a few hectare swamp land behind it where all the wells came to the surface. I was always intrigued by it and i was one of the only daring to venture in there. There did i also find smelly pools wich were totaly black of decaying matter with dark branches of wood sticking out.

That Elephants ear, is that an Alocasia cucullata (Hooded dwarf)? I'm already looking some time to find it but they are not so often for sale in the shops near me..


----------



## Marc Chandler (21 Jun 2015)

Wow sounds quite exciting (maybe scary for a child) to have that sort of thing close to home very cool. Did you ever find any cool plants growing down there for your aquariums?
The Elephants ear is Colocasia esculenta 'Black Magic' this is actually a pup plant from a large one I have growing downstairs on the balcony in an old tank/pond which has grown to about a meter tall. It just had a read of the plant ticket that originally came with it and it says "do not allow to dry out" which I pretty much did when I left the tank empty yesterday. So no wonder it's looking very sad today, hopefully it can come back.


----------



## zozo (21 Jun 2015)

I was the only one daring (or maybe stupid) enough to go in there i was about 7 years old. I never was scared i loved it. Luckily never got killed nor damaged by my own curiousity.. Always was a bit nurdy and on myself, others playing soccer and i was in the swamp or nearby forest. It triggered my intrest in aquarium and my first one was a big one with a steel rim sealed with putty in our garden. Always went in there with a bucket and a net to catch critters and fish. Like stickelbacks, water spiders, water beatles, slamanders, baby frogs etc. I realy wasn't that much in to plants that time all though i took some home with nice flowers but didn't have the recourses to find out what it all was. For the summer i enjoyed the garden aquarium and before the winter started a did bring all back to the swamp. Now it all is turned in to a monument with a park and all gone. 

I'm not realy experienced with the alocasia, still waiting to get my hands on a little one. But i geuss yours possibly will recover.. Can take some time, if it has a shock now and the leaves die off then just keep in check that it doesn't start to rot from the bottom up. If all leaves die off i would take it out and keep it moist for a while instead of in fully wet feet in the water, till there is new healthy growth comming back..


----------



## Marc Chandler (23 Jun 2015)

Sounds like you had some experiences there Zozo.
I will am keeping an eye on the Colocasia esculenta 'Black Magic'. Although two of its large "ears" have shrivelled up there is another one starting to form which is looking much more lively and strong so maybe its just adapting and hopefully will go well.
I have added in more Staurogyne repens along the rock lines.
I'm still waiting to hunt down some Marsilea species maybe in a week or so I should have a few varieties to test out.
For the rocky areas I'm throwing in some assorted ferns, Bucephalandra and mosses.
Still very much a work in progress in terms of initial layout.


----------



## Marc Chandler (26 Jun 2015)

Update:

I was getting worried about my Colocasia esculenta 'Black Magic' having had it's two primary leaves melt away under the light so I cut them off. But now it has shot off some new stronger leaves which seem much more happy with the new environment.
The maidenhair ferns are starting to look happy in there new place as well.
I have released a small colony of red cherry shrimp into the tank and did a large water change earlier in the week everything seems good at the moment.
I want to start looking into pressurised co2 options.


----------



## zozo (26 Jun 2015)

I also see some bolbitis  looks nice.. Can't wait to see it grown in and booming. What also would look very nice kreeping out the waterfront. Is that new Bolbitis sp. Buea.
http://www.aquamoos.de/product_info.php?products_id=789

It slowly creeps and stays very low about 3 cm forms dense mats of dark green leaves.

I had it in my tank to see what it does, via an other provider and didn't prepare. It's wild catch from Africa, it grows so slow there are no batches grown indoor for sale at the time. So you never know what relation gift comes with it.. It was so much infested with hair algae and clado it almost ruined my whole tank. It kept nesting and had to take all out, threw it in the pond. there still is 1% in the tank at a very shady spot on the back side of a peace of wood. Looks ok and clean now and growing a bit.. But i definitely going to try it again in my shallow i want to build next year. Maybe i can make it grow enough to use that.

Just an idea it would look awsome in your  scape i'm sure..


----------



## dw1305 (26 Jun 2015)

Hi all,





Marc Chandler said:


> I was getting worried about my Colocasia esculenta 'Black Magic' having had it's two primary leaves melt away under the light so I cut them off. But now it has shot off some new stronger leaves which seem much more happy with the new environment.
> The maidenhair ferns are starting to look happy in there new place as well.


They both look fine. 





zozo said:


> I also see some bolbitis


 I was wondering about that. I think it might be a <"Filmy fern"> (_Hymenophyllum sp._)

Was the moss collected locally, rather than bought?

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (26 Jun 2015)

I realy not that sure what it is..  Ferns are often tricky to determine from a picture if you don't know all small details. But that one looks pretty simular to the Heudelotii i got in my tank. Color and leave shape are very simular.


----------



## Marc Chandler (26 Jun 2015)

zozo said:


> I also see some bolbitis  looks nice.. Can't wait to see it grown in and booming. What also would look very nice kreeping out the waterfront. Is that new Bolbitis sp. Buea.



Hey Zozo, I assume your referring to the (_Hymenophyllum sp._) sitting next to the maidenhair fern I am unsure if it is true mini bolbitis.
That other Bolbitis sp. Buea you mentioned looks really interesting  but is unfortunately is unavailable here (We have some pretty strict import rules) I cant just go on eBay and order some nice cool new plants which is a real shame. Obviously there are strong reasons for it for example keeping out exotic pests, diseases and protecting our native flora and fauna. But it's still a shame as an aquascaper/plant collector.
I will keep an eye out for native variants though and see what other interesting things I can find 



dw1305 said:


> Hi all,They both look fine.  I was wondering about that. I think it might be a <"Filmy fern"> (_Hymenophyllum sp._)
> 
> Was the moss collected locally, rather than bought?
> 
> cheers Darrel



Hi there Darrel,

Yeah they are really starting to look good now after that initial scare (for me anyway) haha.

Yes the _Hymenophyllum sp. _were collected on a hiking trip I went on, They seem to be adjusting ok generally a lot of collected stuff doesn't survive for too long but these guys are doing ok I just have to regularly mist everything to keep them moist and happy whilst they adjust. When I found them though they were quite dry anyway so it's mainly the new light levels they are adjusting to as they were found in a deep shaded spot.

The maidenhair fern is growing from spores, because in my previous tank the same driftwood was used and I had a green wall set up as a backdrop to the tank with maidenhair fern all over it. And what it has done is drop spores onto the surface of the water and spread over to the exposed bits of driftwood and formed little maidenhair colonies hence why I re used these bits of wood. I think they look great personally 

I also do have actual Bolbitis Heudelotii growing on the rocks below the surface as well.


----------



## zozo (27 Jun 2015)

Marc Chandler said:


> Hey Zozo, I assume your referring to the (_Hymenophyllum sp._) sitting next to the maidenhair fern I am unsure if it is true mini bolbitis.
> That other Bolbitis sp. Buea you mentioned looks really interesting  but is unfortunately is unavailable here (We have some pretty strict import rules) I cant just go on eBay and order some nice cool new plants which is a real shame. Obviously there are strong reasons for it for example keeping out exotic pests, diseases and protecting our native flora and fauna. But it's still a shame as an aquascaper/plant collector.
> I will keep an eye out for native variants though and see what other interesting things I can find
> 
> ...


Ok i didn't know about your different import rules..  Thanks for sharing, explaines some for me now, why i haven't seen some plants at a forum called UKAPS.. Now i can stop wondering about that. And stop asumming your garden centres are equiped the same. But at some points there most be a way to get 'm in, since there are yet also tropical plants available as well. Who's responsable for that these days? Royal Botanical society seal of aproval? A pitty.. Few years back a novice from Thailand sended me some Clitoria Ternatae seeds in a letter, it was more a half dried plant, only had issues with the plant the customs didn't care.

But still even without all there's enough to create the most beautifull scapes ever seen...


----------



## dw1305 (27 Jun 2015)

Hi all,





Marc Chandler said:


> The maidenhair fern is growing from spores, because in my previous tank the same driftwood was used and I had a green wall set up as a backdrop to the tank with maidenhair fern all over it. And what it has done is drop spores onto the surface of the water and spread over to the exposed bits of driftwood and formed little maidenhair colonies hence why I re used these bits of wood. I think they look great personally


 Brilliant.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Marc Chandler (19 Jul 2015)

Update:
Having been away for a week the algae has started to appear a little bit will have to do a water change soon.
I have done a lot of extra planting around the emergent areas and have added extra moss covered rocks trying to get them bushy before I place them properly. Also have added in some native mini bolbitis.
The Colocasia esculenta 'Black Magic' has really taken off now.

Here's a few pics..























Thanks for looking


----------



## tim (19 Jul 2015)

Lovely scape mate.


----------



## Marc Chandler (19 Jul 2015)

tim said:


> Lovely scape mate.



Thank you Tim, It's coming along still very young.
Looks like the algae battle is going to start soon It's about that time in an early scape when algae just decides to try take over everything.


----------



## zozo (19 Jul 2015)

Very nice! good job..  Realy love the transition to emersed.. Very nicely done.. Throw some floaters in there to help battle the algae.. What kind of mosses did you all use?


----------



## Marc Chandler (19 Jul 2015)

Hi zozo, I have used Australian native mini Fissidens, another larger native Aus Fissidens, US Fissidens, mini pellia, Aus native mini pellia, and then a whole bunch of other mostly emergent/terrestrial ones I have collected over the years which I have no idea what they are.


----------



## zozo (25 Jul 2015)

It looks realy stunning.. .. It's obvious to see in your scape that you have years of experience. Maybe next year i'll give it a go, a tank like this was my actual idea and finaly the goal i like to work to. But first i want to experiment a while in the hobby room to find out what will and what wont work, before i create an ugly disaster in the living room. 

The difficulty will be, that this shallow build i'm planning will be in a hole in the wall, mainly viewable from front and back, somewhat same size as yours. Making a tank only 30cm deep viewable from 2 sides without a real front nor a real back side will be a major chalange. What plants are suitable and maintainable for a setup like this is what i'm trying to find out.


----------



## Marc Chandler (27 Jul 2015)

Very interesting, it does sound like quite a challenge looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Marc Chandler (4 Jan 2016)

Update sorry it's been a while...

*The Elephant ear plant started growing too large for the layout blocking out too much light so I decided to remove it. I intend to fill the gap with a peace lily or similar. 
*Most of the mosses have grown in quite nicely.
*I'm experimenting with Monte Carlo for the foreground as I am no longer using Co2 the growth rate is slow but constant.
*I ended up going with White clouds for the schooling fish although I am now wishing I used something like cardinal or neon tetras as the scape is quite dark the bright blue and reds of neon's or cardinals would contrast quite well.
*The scape is also currently housing some black widow tetras, 2 bristle nose catfish and a Siamese algae eater from a friend who had to move from his apartment.


----------



## darren636 (4 Jan 2016)

Spectacular.


----------



## GHNelson (4 Jan 2016)

Hi
Great scape.....love the emersed plants!.....


----------



## Sarpijk (4 Jan 2016)

Lovely tank mate! A truly inspiring scape! Isn't marsilea sp. native to the continent?


----------



## Marc Chandler (4 Jan 2016)

Thank you very much guys! 
Yes I believe several of the Marsilea sp. are native to Australia.


----------



## zozo (4 Jan 2016)

Hi Marc, it developed stunningly beautifull.. A while well worth waiting.. ..
Indeed an Alocasia tugged in a corner has nowhere else to go than over the tank.. Even the dwarf alocasia grows around 3 feet..
Philodendron sp. maybe some for the empty spot some of them do realy well in moist and grow natural also is swamps or riverbanks, they climb and you have the support for that.. Some have the same heart leave shape as Alocasia..


----------



## Marc Chandler (4 Jan 2016)

Thank you Zozo, I think you may be on to a good idea there with the Philodendron. I will have to go and see what species are available here.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Jan 2016)

Hi Marc, Simply Stunning The emersed growth Exquisite


----------



## zozo (4 Jan 2016)

Another one might be easier to find, Syngonium.. I got one in swampy conditions and doing realy good.. I'm not 100% sure and kinda forgot it's name already have it a very long time, that's why i had to look it up again. It's a cultivar of the Syngonium podophyllum i bought it years ago as dwarf cultivar, till now the leaves did't grow bigger than 5 inches.. But i've seen bigger podophyllums, that's why i'm not sure about that, but i'm sure it a Syngonium.

They even grow in a glass of water without substrate and also vine.. Very easy plant almost impossible to kill, because of that a very popular easy to find houseplant.


----------



## Marc Chandler (4 Jan 2016)

I Just recently purchased a small Syngonium with that idea but I wasn't sure if it was suitable because the plant ticket said it liked well drained soil. Guess I could give it a try.


----------



## zozo (4 Jan 2016)




----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jan 2016)

Marc Chandler said:


> Update sorry it's been a while...
> 
> *The Elephant ear plant started growing too large for the layout blocking out too much light so I decided to remove it. I intend to fill the gap with a peace lily or similar.
> *Most of the mosses have grown in quite nicely.
> ...


Simply amazing...


----------



## Marc Chandler (7 Jan 2016)

Another update: 
I have planted a small Syngonium sp. into the empty emersed portion of the scape where the elephant ear plant was residing.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jan 2016)

Hi Marc, Your Scape is Exquisite I love It


----------



## Marc Chandler (7 Jan 2016)

Thank you for the kind words guys.


----------



## SeanOB (31 Aug 2016)

how is this one coming along? Wish I had the space to include some emersed growth. Is the maidenhair fern growing straight off the wood and rocks (no soil)?


----------



## Marc Chandler (11 Nov 2016)

SeanOB said:


> how is this one coming along? Wish I had the space to include some emersed growth. Is the maidenhair fern growing straight off the wood and rocks (no soil)?



Hi SeanOB The Maidenhair ferns are sprouting from the mossy areas they must be using the moss as a growing medium.
You can follow more of this tank @ my blog https://themossyblogster.wordpress.com/2016/11/09/evolution-of-a-planted-aquarium/


----------



## dw1305 (12 Nov 2016)

Hi all, 





Marc Chandler said:


> You can follow more of this tank @ my blog https://themossyblogster.wordpress.com/2016/11/09/evolution-of-a-planted-aquarium/


I like your _Tillandsia usneoides._ Looking at the earlier photo it has come on really well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Marc Chandler (8 Jun 2017)

Wow guys I apologise for my slackness! It's been way too long time for an update 

So I gave the scape a very big trim to try and promote some better growth.
I added in some Cryptocoryne and a plant cutting from a friend I believe its a type of Syngonium.







Also decided to buy a fogger to add some drama to the scape but too be honest I rarely use it but it makes a good photo 







Growth has really taken off now! The Syngoniums have gone nuts. The monte carlo carpet has really filled in and I have added some air plants for some interest.














My little Buce has been flowering and I love it!


----------



## Marc Chandler (8 Jun 2017)

Ok so the latest update, this is the scape as of today 8-06-17 I have removed the monte carlo  carpet as I have become bored of it. I have replaced it with sand to try create more contrast between the 3 islands of rock and plants. I am quite happy with the result.
I have been cutting and replanting my buce and I'm starting to have a respectable amount. I have removed the Syngonium from the left hand side of the tank as it was stealing all the light with it's robust foliage.
The scape has been fishless/shrimpless for quite some time now I would like to put something back in but have yet to decide what. I was thinking standard red cherry shrimp as their bright red colours would hopefully add some excitement to the tank. Fish wise I am unsure I don't want anything that will eat my moss or shrimp if I decide to add them.
Perhaps a Siamese fighting fish? Would love to have some colours.
Any suggestions guys?





Please also visit my blog for more  @ https://themossyblogster.wordpress.com/2017/06/08/shallow-aquarium-update-continued/


----------



## CooKieS (8 Jun 2017)

It's awesome looking with the sand, well done!


----------



## Marc Chandler (8 Jun 2017)

CooKieS said:


> It's awesome looking with the sand, well done!


Thank you CooKieS! I am very pleased with the results I think it brings the scape together much better.


----------



## Juraj C. (8 Jun 2017)

I really like shallow tanks and this one is looking really good. Much better with the sand imho.
As for fish how about pygmy corys and a shoal of ember tetras or rasbora hengli?
I think smaller fish would look better in this scape.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jun 2017)

Hi all,
I am loving this. 





Marc Chandler said:


> I have removed the Syngonium from the left hand side of the tank as it was stealing all the light with it's robust foliage.


Definitely _Syngonium podophyllum. 
_
Which Ferns, Bromeliads and Orchids do you have now? Do you still have the _Tillandsia usneoides?
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## Marc Chandler (8 Jun 2017)

Juraj C. said:


> I really like shallow tanks and this one is looking really good. Much better with the sand imho.
> As for fish how about pygmy corys and a shoal of ember tetras or rasbora hengli?
> I think smaller fish would look better in this scape.



Thank you Juraj C I very much agree loving the sand 
I was also thinking corys but I have very little experience with them are they easy to keep?
I have kept white clouds in here previously but they got lost amongst all the plants to easily I need something that will really "pop". I will look into the tetras you have suggested.




dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> I am loving this. Definitely _Syngonium podophyllum.
> _
> Which Ferns, Bromeliads and Orchids do you have now? Do you still have the _Tillandsia usneoides?
> ...



Hi Darrel, Thank you I'm glad you are enjoying my scape  Yes! I still have my Tillandsia _usneoides_, I actually went and purchased a whole lot off ebay and now have it hanging outside on my balcony. It seems to be doing a lot better there.
I'm not sure if you noticed but I have another species that is very similar which you may notice hanging in that photo above the tank on the right hand side. I believe its a tillandsia mallemontii. It seems quite happy but isn't really growing much so I'm not sure what is happening there.

On that log sitting on the tank I have T.Aeranthos 'Miniata' and T.Bergeri and the orchid Oncidium Rosy sunset 'Rosebud' according to the plant tickets anyway. I also have tied there an Australian native orchid I found a while ago no idea what it's called I only found out it was an orchid the other day!

I'm slowly gathering quite a variety of ferns most are in my terrariums though. I'm finding its a lot of trial and error to keep them happy they can be quite temperamental depending on the species.


----------



## Smells Fishy (8 Jun 2017)

Everything about your scape is great! Really inspiring actually. I totally agree with you on the Betta idea, I'm planning on making a scape around this guy real soon https://www.bing.com/images/search?...608046845259153477&selectedIndex=1&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Jun 2017)

You might try to put Betta sorority with several colorful females.


----------



## Marc Chandler (8 Jun 2017)

Smells Fishy said:


> Everything about your scape is great! Really inspiring actually. I totally agree with you on the Betta idea, I'm planning on making a scape around this guy real soon https://www.bing.com/images/search?view=detailV2&ccid=VzHEd/2E&id=F69571F8E7B02F860FAB3D7773F57373857ABE34&thid=OIP.VzHEd_2EXFWHKGwAPcNgVQEsDR&q=black+dragon+betta&simid=608046845259153477&selectedIndex=1&ajaxhist=0



Oh wow! He is a nice one I look forward to seeing what you create 



Alexander Belchenko said:


> You might try to put Betta sorority with several colorful females.



Actually that is not a bad idea, I have seen some really colourful females. Question.. Can you keep one male with a bunch of females if there is sufficient space?


----------



## Smells Fishy (8 Jun 2017)

Marc Chandler said:


> Oh wow! He is a nice one I look forward to seeing what you create
> 
> 
> Actually that is not a bad idea, I have seen some really colourful females. Question.. Can you keep one male with a bunch of females if there is sufficient space?




Next week I'm ordering what I need so that's when the journal will be kicking off.

To answer your question, I'm only just really getting into Betta's so can't say for sure plus I've never bred them, people on here I know have tho. All Betta's are individuals so it's all ways going to be a gamble but in a tank like say 500L or more I can see it happening, it just might not be tranquil.


----------



## Marc Chandler (9 Jun 2017)

Smells Fishy said:


> Next week I'm ordering what I need so that's when the journal will be kicking off.
> 
> To answer your question, I'm only just really getting into Betta's so can't say for sure plus I've never bred them, people on here I know have tho. All Betta's are individuals so it's all ways going to be a gamble but in a tank like say 500L or more I can see it happening, it just might not be tranquil.



I'm keen to see your journal.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Jun 2017)

Looks very cool, love all the emersed growth, where abouts in Australia are you? I am in Perth. I have a tank set up on that wire rack just like that, its only 2ft and I didnt really trust the rack so I put the tank on the bottom shelf and also braced with plywood, you rack seems to be coping with the 3ft well,


----------



## Marc Chandler (9 Jun 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Looks very cool, love all the emersed growth, where abouts in Australia are you? I am in Perth. I have a tank set up on that wire rack just like that, its only 2ft and I didnt really trust the rack so I put the tank on the bottom shelf and also braced with plywood, you rack seems to be coping with the 3ft well,



Hello, I'm over in Sydney. We got our rack from Howards storage world, It's very sturdy and I think each shelf is rated for a couple hundred kgs. I have tried to make the tank as light as possible by using scoria (light weight lava rock) as a base layer then some aquasoil. And the main rock work is all lava rock as well. Lava rock is great because its super light weight and the mosses find it very easy to attach to. Not to mention its all very cheap too!


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Jun 2017)

Looking great.


----------



## Smells Fishy (10 Jun 2017)

I think the only thing this scape is missing is Aeschynomene fluitans, a beautiful plant no doubt about it. Might be a problem fitting it in tho.


----------



## Marc Chandler (10 Jun 2017)

Smells Fishy said:


> I think the only thing this scape is missing is Aeschynomene fluitans, a beautiful plant no doubt about it. Might be a problem fitting it in tho.



Had to look this plant up! Wow! Looks perfect however I don't know if it is available here.


----------



## zozo (10 Jun 2017)

Realy lovely setup.. Love it. 


Marc Chandler said:


> Had to look this plant up! Wow! Looks perfect however I don't know if it is available here.



It's also a rather demanding plant, i had above my hightech but realy couldn't get it to thrive and have no idea what i did wrong or had wrong. It slowly died on me. Tho seen other doing very well with it, only thing they had different was hard water.. Maybe my light wasn't strong enough or lak of calcium or magnesium, never found out.. Lately discovered the _Potentilla palustris_. It has simular grow features as the Aeschynomene fluitans, less demanding and a hardy plant.. Wide spread from europa to asia and cultivated as garden/pond plant, so it might be easier to get in Australia.


----------

